# PPB Mornington 18 metre line



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Im going to hit the 18 off Mornington to scratch a bit of an itch.
Planning to launch at the fishos beach boat ramp because its the closest point to the deep water and the wind cant be trusted at the moment. I dont know the area, so if there is somewhere better to launch can someone yell out??? It will also be early in as its going to be pretty hot later on.
So I will be there at 4.30 if any one wants to join in. I know AGES is keen. The more the merrier.
If you want to meet up out there 0401 565 767. I will have the phone on board but it may take a while to get to it. 
I dont expect any huge snaps but theres a good chance of a couple of mid size models.


----------

